# My white betta



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have had this betta for three months now. Bought it over the internet when it was extremely small. It only could eat brine shrimp. It is currently in a 58G planted tank with other fish, shrimp and another betta. It has lots and lots of personality. Anyone else with bettas in their planted tank?

Cheers,
Pedro



















One of the tank mates(Bolivian Ram)


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

No bettas in my tanks with other fish yet...but I do have my bettas in their own 5 gallon planted tanks.

I really want to add a betta to my planted tanks with cardinal tetras, oto cats, cory cats and one girl platy (had to remove her from the male - too many babies!).

Does your betta get along? I love your white betta! And your ram!


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

I put my male plakat betta in my community tank (with a bossy male bolivian ram, among others) when I went on vacation because I didn't want him to starve in his own tank. I was a bit worried at first because he'd never been in a community tank before. But it turned out just fine - he immediately showed that bolivian ram who's boss! :lol: I've left him in the tank because I think he's happier there where he can strut his stuff from time to time (never enough to cause any damage to anyone).

I also have a female betta in another community tank but she's a doll in comparison.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice opaque betta there! I use to breed different strains of bettas until I just completely stopped breeding them since they required so much work having to buy separate jars and what not. However they are fun to breed!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kelliope said:


> No bettas in my tanks with other fish yet...but I do have my bettas in their own 5 gallon planted tanks.
> 
> I really want to add a betta to my planted tanks with cardinal tetras, oto cats, cory cats and one girl platy (had to remove her from the male - too many babies!).
> 
> Does your betta get along? I love your white betta! And your ram!


The betta gets along with the ottos, cardinal tetras, bolivian rams, endlers, and harlequin rasboras. At the moment the tank is a little over crowded. I am taking some of the fish to the LSF.

Cheers,
pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Nice opaque betta there! I use to breed different strains of bettas until I just completely stopped breeding them since they required so much work having to buy separate jars and what not. However they are fun to breed!


I wanted to breed them but decided instead to breed shrimp and crays. I do like bettas and maybe in the future I will give it a try.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a pineapple female in my 29 gallon planted tank. She is the last survivor of a spawn that I had. I started breeding them in November of 2000 and even went as far as to build a custom barracks to house them. I haven't breed them for several months now though I would like to again. I had a beautiful pair of white opaques at one time. In fact, my avatar is the female that I had. I have gotten several pairs over the internet throughout my Betta career. Ooppsss....wrong avatar. That is my first "quality" yellow male putting eggs back into the nest.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

She's pretty. Never seen a white Betta before.

I've always had fantastic luck with raising males. They lived for years until death of infection, old age, or tank jumping. Females on the other hand......two females lasted a total of _maybe_ a month (different times, different tanks).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice looking fish Pedro!

I only have a pair of females in a community tank right now, but in the past I've kept several (not in the same tank) of them in different community tanks with no trouble.

I also have a couple of males in their own smaller planted tanks at present.


----------

